

ASk HN the case for going all OpenID Vs. local accounts Vs. Both - wastedbrains

We are implementing a user system and wanted to base it entirely off OpenID. We will store some account details, but use OpenID for all authentication and such. We were curious how much pushback we will get from people that don't have OpenID or like have separate accounts for various things. Who want to sign up and make a password on our system. Should we allow both? Anyone with experience with either case?
======
charliepark
I think it depends on a number of things, among them being:

• is your target audience geeky? (that is, will the people coming to your site
already know what OpenID is, or will you have to educate them on it?)

• how in-demand do you anticipate your service being? (that is, do you think
it'll be _so_ compelling that people will overcome the hurdle of having to
sign up for an OpenID / figure out which of their OpenID providers to use?)

• are there other services in the same vein that use OpenID? (that is, is
there precedent?)

• is there an alternate form of ID (Twitter? Facebook?) that would make more
sense for your anticipated userbase?

~~~
wastedbrains
thanks. We are a really geeky service. I think we can accept facebook and
twitter as forms of openid as they implement the protocol. I think we are
going to move forward with just openID and see what kind of demand or requests
we get to create our own password system.

